# Feeding a Wether??



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I will be picking up my two doelings and wether in March. They were born about a week ago. I am new to goats and became slightly freaked out about the possibility of Urinary Calculi in my little wether. I was planning on feeding Purina goat chow, free choice hay, purina loose minerals, loose baking soda, and various treats. I was doing alot of research about the preventitive measures and wondering what everyone else does to prevent it? I am considering adding ammonium chloride to his food and maybe Apple Cider Vinegar in his water? I would love to know how to best feed him before he comes home! Thanks everyone!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't use Purina Dairy Goat. It is little more then sweet feed, which isn't really that good for goats. Your Purina dealer should have Noble Goat R-16 or DQ16 either one if these will work fine. They both contain a medication to help prevent coccidiosis and Ammonium Chloride already. Another choice would be Honor show goat but, it's hard to find this time of year.
If using grass hay I would also put out alfalfa pellets for them. That will help balance the hay and give you a little more safety on your feed.
I never use free choice baking soda. For one thing the goats body gets used to it and quits producing it's own balance and for another, it de-activates your ammonium chloride. 
Fresh clean water is very important and flavored warm water during cold snaps will help with hydration. Dehydrated wethers are more prone to UC. 

My stalls have pellet feeders for their Alfalfa pellets and racks for their hay which is orchard grass or alfalfa/grass mix. They use both these free choice. Wethers only get grain as needed once past a year old and then only whole rolled grains balanced with beet pulp pellets. 
During cold snaps I use warm water and mix 1/4 cup of Tang powder to each 5 gallon bucket. 
They have free choice chleated minerals. They are also copper bolused and given Bo.Se as is needed here.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

I feed my young wethers Poulin Meat Goat which has ammonium chloride in it and Mana Pro loose minerals which also has it. Despite this, my vet says it still really isn't enough to prevent calculi stones, so I add another heaping 1/4 tsp each to their grain mixed with a little agave nectar or apple sauce so they will eat it. My boys only get about 1/4 C grain per day--just enough to mix their supplements into. The hay I have this year is cal/phos neutral, so I also add a small handful of alfalfa pellets to bring their calcium intake up a bit. Otherwise they have 2nd cut grass hay 24/7 and right now lots of balsam fir and spruce boughs, mostly for a little variety. Spring summer and fall they have access to lots of browse. I add about 1/3C organic, raw apple cider vinegar to their 3 gallon bucket of water. I also feed kelp meal free choice. Good luck with your new goaties!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

With growing wethers a little grain might help them grow, but I didn't feed my wethers any grain at all when they were growing and they still grew bigger than their sisters. Personally, I would just feed as much fresh green grass hay as he wants, and loose minerals. If you give them free-choice baking soda, don't mix it in with the minerals as they don't need that much and it can clog them up. I use Manna Pro Minerals -- it has ammonium chloride in it.

If my wether gets any grain, he gets a 1/4 cup of alfalfa pellets. It's always better to err on the side of a bit more calcium then not quite enough. Goats need a 2/1 or 2.5/1 Calcium/Phosphorus ratio.

I also add Apple Cider Vinegar to their water. Just a tiny bit, but it will help prevent stones.

Best of luck with your kids! If you're already taking the time to make sure you know how to care for them, you're going to do a GREAT job :hug:


----------



## honeymeadows (Nov 20, 2012)

Purina Noble Goat is medicated, as is Blue Seal meat goat grower. Both are fine for both the doelings and wether. If you are giving them grain, there is no need to supplement with alfalfa pellets. Good grass hay is all you need. 
Enjoy them!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It's so confusing to figure out because everyone feeds their goats so differently!! I think I will try the noble goat feed! So do I need any supplements?


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Have him wethered right before you pick him up, giving his urethra a chance to grow.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, free choice loose minerals with a good amount of copper and selenium. 
Part of why it is confusing is that everywhere is different. If I fed my wethers the way Honeymeadows suggests, they would be getting about 9% protein over all and no calcium to speak of. I did try feeding that way once. Major mistake in my area. 
The composition of ground, water, and even what fertilizers are used on hay fields make a difference in how you have to balance your diet. 
Does your water contain iron or your ground high molybdenium? Then copper and selenium is an issue.
Does your hay producer use potash on his field or your grass hay contain wheat grass? Then iodine is an issue. 
Another difference is in the type of goats you keep. A Nigerian or Pygmy wether never needs grain really. A full sized dairy does to reach his potential. I don't know enough about Boers to comment on them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, a big reason why everyone raises different is because the needs of our goats are different due to the differences in our area. I'd go with whatever goathiker says -- she's the most experienced in wethers. I've only raised one batch, so my experience is just what's worked for me thus far :thumb:

This may be helpful finding out what kind of mineral balance your area has: http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/countydata.htm


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks! I will try that site. I live in middle tennessee so I will have to try and do some research!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good place to get Ammonium Chlorida?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I believe Hoggers sells AC in a 5lb package, or you may be able to get it from a vet.


----------

